# Fresh blueberries?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone have a problem with fresh blueberries? I've seen some people say that dried blueberries are good for D, but what about fresh blueberries?


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Blueberries, strawberries, nectarines, and bananas are the only fruits I can eat without any consequences - and I eat them pretty regularly without problem.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Just found a lot of sites saying that fresh blueberries are a laxative. Dried blueberries apparently have a constipating effect.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I went to Whole Foods today and they were selling a small 4 oz package of dried blueberries for $7.99. That's crazy, I'll just continue with taking an Imodium before bed if I know I have something to do the next day.


----------



## smil (Feb 23, 2008)

Dried Blue berries seem to have a constipating effect in my experience. I have only had fresh blueberries in smoothies which seem not to help my IBS. I wouldnt necesarily say the fresh blue berries were the culprit though. I tend to beleive my IBS problem is due to an excess of bile acid. The dried blue berries seemed to help.


----------

